# Primeralives SCROG setup and grow (coments welcome)



## primeralives (Apr 15, 2008)

germed on 3/12 
1- 150 hps
1- 70 hps
fox farm nutes
organic soil mix
i just transplanted to bigger pot and put the mesh up


----------



## primeralives (Apr 15, 2008)

...................


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 15, 2008)

looks interesting... wats the strain??
Panda


----------



## primeralives (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry... its coco-train ( coco thai X trainwreck)


----------



## primeralives (Apr 15, 2008)

what do you think of that diy screen.... looks kind of shitty but it will do the job


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 15, 2008)

oh right... never really come into contact with co-co thai before. looks like a pretty good grow space you got there, hope it works out for you. 
will watch faithfully with an eye to trying a grow with this strain if it works out.. 
Panda


----------



## erg0208 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow that's just about exactly what i was picturing for my setup. Is there anything special to the hps bulbs(cool,warm 2300K)? As far as the scrog is concerned I think I have this down, you veg until they are just poking above the screen, tie em' down and then start flowering..... is that what you are doing?


----------



## primeralives (Apr 15, 2008)

i plan on filling up the screen, then flowering,


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 15, 2008)

oh sorry jus realised i completely blanked you question... it looks ok. are they rubber bands?? very ingenious..   looks it should work but i cant say.. never having had to use a SCROG due to never having to battle with height restrictions 
again i hope it works out..
Panda


----------



## primeralives (Apr 15, 2008)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> oh sorry jus realised i completely blanked you question... it looks ok. are they rubber bands?? very ingenious..   looks it should work but i cant say.. never having had to use a SCROG due to never having to battle with height restrictions
> again i hope it works out..
> Panda


actually i used a telephone cord.... i took off the coating and used the 4 tiny wires inside... if you cant telll im cheap.. and i used a 6 dollar window screen for the frame...


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 15, 2008)

primeralives said:


> actually i used a telephone cord.... i took off the coating and used the 4 tiny wires inside... if you cant telll im cheap.. and i used a 6 dollar window screen for the frame...


hahhahah... i dont know... its not cheap of you if it works..  ... also i like the home made look... people whose set up is too perfect have probably spent too much money.. 
Panda


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 19, 2008)

Hope its progressing well. 
Panda


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

day 38 from seed, i killed my suspected male today... heres some pics of my lady


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

heres a few of my clone that broke off.. i thought i lost her but im finnaly seeing some roots...


----------



## primeralives (Apr 19, 2008)

ive never had a clone take such a beating.. should i leave her in the dome for a few more days? or do you thinks shes ready to veg?


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 19, 2008)

the update looks great good to see theyr still going strong.. 
Id wait for a bit longer then put it in with the rest... (but i could be totally wrong ) looks like it maby could do with a top up on the water front but apart from that looks healthy.. 
Panda


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

primeralives said:


> actually i used a telephone cord.... i took off the coating and used the 4 tiny wires inside... if you cant telll im cheap.. and i used a 6 dollar window screen for the frame...


 
That's fucking awesome! That's not cheap, that's MacGyver status


----------



## faralos (Apr 21, 2008)

you get a cool rep vote from me as soon as I post this! i also have a cheap-ass setup w/ a dehumidifiers exhaust keeping my (unheated) grow room at the proper temp, 75F, (and dryness), and am growing in IKEA garbage cans w/ drainage holes drilled in the bottom and a box window fan for my breeze. these are the perfect 5 gallon plastic cans. So I applaud anyone who creates kewl grow aids from household stuff! I didn't learn of 'scrog' when I started, so am curious if it really increases yield w/out sacfricing vertical room. Love that frame, good idea w/ the phone wires, just get a fan on them to help strengthen stems anyhow. especially with a screen holding up the leaves, you want good air circulation around the top once it starts to fill out.
Other than that, it looks great!


----------



## primeralives (Apr 21, 2008)

faralos said:


> you get a cool rep vote from me as soon as I post this! i also have a cheap-ass setup w/ a dehumidifiers exhaust keeping my (unheated) grow room at the proper temp, 75F, (and dryness), and am growing in IKEA garbage cans w/ drainage holes drilled in the bottom and a box window fan for my breeze. these are the perfect 5 gallon plastic cans. So I applaud anyone who creates kewl grow aids from household stuff! I didn't learn of 'scrog' when I started, so am curious if it really increases yield w/out sacfricing vertical room. Love that frame, good idea w/ the phone wires, just get a fan on them to help strengthen stems anyhow. especially with a screen holding up the leaves, you want good air circulation around the top once it starts to fill out.
> Other than that, it looks great!


shes had fans on her seince birth,,, check out this video, it made me want to try scrog YouTube - sensi super skunk scrog part 11


----------



## shortarmz (Apr 21, 2008)

looking good..thinking of scrog for the next grow so I'll keep my eye on yours for sure


----------



## uberpea (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey those tips are getting just a littlebit yellow, maybe slow down on the nutes?

Duece.


----------



## primeralives (Apr 22, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Hey those tips are getting just a littlebit yellow, maybe slow down on the nutes?
> 
> Duece.


thats because i put them in flower for 3 days so i could confirm their sexes.

ps, i took out the 70 hps.. so not im using just the 150, i dont think i need any more than that seince my grow space is so small,


----------



## primeralives (Apr 26, 2008)

heres another update... im not sure when i should flower im planing on letting her veg for mabee another 2 weeks,, i just dont want to run out of space,


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 26, 2008)

looking good... Id recommend putting the hps back in for flowerin.. its not vital but hps has a enhanced flowering spectrum which will give you better bud development.. keep up the good work.
Panda


----------



## primeralives (Apr 26, 2008)

im using a 150 hps, i was using a 70 hps too but i took it out when i took out the male.. i might put the 70 back when i flower,


----------



## uberpea (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah you may as well. I bet you will yield a little more with it for sure.

Duece.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

whats the screen do in scrog growing just hold the branches down?sorry i just figure it out.

Be exellent to each other


----------



## primeralives (Apr 28, 2008)

Gamble said:


> whats the screen do in scrog growing just hold the branches down?sorry i just figure it out.
> 
> Be exellent to each other


The essential detail of the scrog method is a screen, usually poultry netting, typically suspended between the planting medium and the lamp. The plants grow up to the screen and then are "trained" under the screen, resulting in a flat table of plant growth, a field rather than a forest. Because all the buds are growing at the same height, it is possible to get all the growth within the effective circle of light from the lamp, maximizing production from the space. It's really that simple.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet idea i think it just might be worth a try.


----------



## Dabu (May 3, 2008)

I would like to get a scrog going sometime...


----------



## primeralives (May 4, 2008)

another update... im going to flower very soon... i want to get my clone outside first though..


----------



## uberpea (May 4, 2008)

I cant wait to see this flower man. I'm feeling some nice buds in this grow.

Duece.


----------



## primeralives (May 4, 2008)

uberpea said:


> I cant wait to see this flower man. I'm feeling some nice buds in this grow.
> 
> Duece.


yeah me too, i dont even know what to expect for a yeild..


----------



## HappyHerbologist (May 6, 2008)

man i really like this grow. It ultra stealth and cheap, my favorite. Except for that white lighter in the picture man, just kidding. Keep us updated on how this works out. Ive got some babies who are one like day 6 of 12/12 after 3 weeks veg from seed. Hopefully ill see some sex soon. Later


----------



## [email protected]!c (May 8, 2008)

Nice set up bro deffo gonna try this myself.


----------



## zjjeepin (May 9, 2008)

looks awesome... i love the screen. I was actually thinking of doing something similar to what you have, only on a 2 level setup with shelving... it will take a while to get all the things i wanna try done, but thats ok... anyways, good luck... ill have an eye on this one!


----------



## uberpea (May 9, 2008)

Any new pics?


----------



## primeralives (May 10, 2008)

just switched to 12/12 today...
heres some more pics


----------



## HATCH (May 10, 2008)

They're Good Looking Plant's, Nice Job my Brother!!!!


----------



## shea (May 10, 2008)

the end? what happened?


----------



## primeralives (May 10, 2008)

have you ever seen a clone with a stem like that? its flat, it feels like its 2 stems stuck togeather side by side


----------



## nickfury510 (May 10, 2008)

nice job primera......that screen is nice and full...i cant wait to see what happens....i switched my scrog to 12/12 last friday and my screen wasnt as full as yours when i flipped...now its starting to fill up quick...seems like alot of under growth is racing to the top...i might try cloning with them.......


----------



## theblindcamel (May 10, 2008)

looking good man, hope my grow turns out as well as yours


----------



## primeralives (May 10, 2008)

shea said:


> the end? what happened?


what are you talking about?


----------



## uberpea (May 10, 2008)

Man look at that stem! Like a mini-tree trunk.
Keep up the good work bro

Duece.


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 18, 2008)

is there a post about scrog anywhere?


----------



## primeralives (May 18, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/74011-if-youre-thinking-about-scrog.html
there you go


----------



## mrblueberry (May 18, 2008)

did u by the huge as light from lowes?


----------



## garbagecollector (May 19, 2008)

primeralives said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/74011-if-youre-thinking-about-scrog.html
> there you go


what kind of lighting schedule have you used for the process and how long did you veg for?
also how much did you put down for your light and ballast?


----------



## primeralives (May 19, 2008)

18/6,i veged for about 2 months, i spent about 80 bucks on both lights and ballasts (they were security lights that i converted into growlights) one 150 and one 70


----------



## garbagecollector (May 19, 2008)

hmnn, good ideea
smart, efficient, economical
i think i will have to try this after my current groow
i kinda just just discovered it and i'm already becoming a believer haha


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 21, 2008)

Primera...thanks for the link...but can you give me some specific scrog advice? when do you begin training the branches?(which node)...and doo i train them parallel to the soil when they begin? do i train the main stem to go parallel aswell? the pics are a little deceiving ...i get the main gist of it...and sorry for all the questions but...when it hits the screen you basically train it like a vine so more vertical shoots grow off those branches...then you train those new shoots so the screen fills out...then you allow all the tips to go between the holes and then flower? noob scrogger looking for some good advice, thanks!!!


----------



## primeralives (May 21, 2008)

CheefinLikeAnIndian420 said:


> Primera...thanks for the link...but can you give me some specific scrog advice? when do you begin training the branches?(which node)...and doo i train them parallel to the soil when they begin? do i train the main stem to go parallel aswell? the pics are a little deceiving ...i get the main gist of it...and sorry for all the questions but...when it hits the screen you basically train it like a vine so more vertical shoots grow off those branches...then you train those new shoots so the screen fills out...then you allow all the tips to go between the holes and then flower? noob scrogger looking for some good advice, thanks!!!


i started by topping at about the 5th node... then i started traing all of the shoots out, i had 8 shoots when i started trainging with the screen, all of the banches were trained out, even the main 2 all the growth in the middle is shoots of the main stems..


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 21, 2008)

thanks! do you train the main stem at all? or only when it gets to the screen?


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 21, 2008)

nice, subscribed


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 22, 2008)

I am impressed, I know very little of this sea of green, but I may take it on at some point seems unique- I also really like that rubbermaid closet thing, do you have exhaust hooked up? This looks good, cant wait to see what happens.


----------



## hothousemary (May 22, 2008)

Nice looking forward to watching your progress! [email protected]!


----------



## uberpea (May 22, 2008)

Any new pics?


----------



## primeralives (May 23, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Any new pics?


sorry about having no pics... i lost my cord.... im going to get a new one today, if in home before 7 (sleep time for the ladies)i will post some tonight


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 23, 2008)

primeralives said:


> sorry about having no pics... i lost my cord.... im going to get a new one today, if in home before 7 (sleep time for the ladies)i will post some tonight


Yay !


----------



## primeralives (May 25, 2008)

day 15 

finnaly found my cord, heres some pics...


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 25, 2008)

looking good, that one stem is narly, cant wait to see what happens next, best of luck!


----------



## primeralives (May 25, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I am impressed, I know very little of this sea of green, but I may take it on at some point seems unique- I also really like that rubbermaid closet thing, do you have exhaust hooked up? This looks good, cant wait to see what happens.


scrog, screen of green


----------



## theBiGPair00 (May 25, 2008)

and those pix r y im doin the scrog method. great job.


----------



## uberpea (May 26, 2008)

I love that stem man, freaking sweet.
Looking good..

Later.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

good job so far! Cheers!!!


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (May 28, 2008)

Dude, lookin good. Cant wait to see spme buds. Hey, i have a reall similar set up, but my second light is a 150w hps. Check out my signature.


----------



## Bain (May 28, 2008)

Nice grow man

Now that you have experience with scrog, do you think 1x1 screen is plenty big? What size screen would you use for a mainly sativa?


----------



## primeralives (May 28, 2008)

Bain said:


> Nice grow man
> 
> Now that you have experience with scrog, do you think 1x1 screen is plenty big? What size screen would you use for a mainly sativa?


it all depends on the light... think i could of gone bigger, like 1.5x1 im interested to see how much the buds fill in, i hope i end up with a bunch of donkey dicks


----------



## primeralives (May 28, 2008)

day 18
......


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (May 29, 2008)

So dense! What are you feeding that bitch?


----------



## Biggravy22 (May 29, 2008)

I just bought a cabinet like that...It's about 1/3 larger. I know this might be a dumb ass question but would putting a 400 watt hps in there cause any structural damage to the unit?


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (May 29, 2008)

^only the fact that it might melt it...

(Prime - i was thinking about stealing your avatar... Itd be perfect for my User name..Fucking perfect... Beware...)


----------



## uberpea (May 29, 2008)

hahahaha OH WOW that avatar WOULD work great with your name hahaha


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

fatttopps check out soft-secrets.com, sounds like a porn site, but its a sweet weed mag- way better than hightimes for growers and has tons of naked chicks with buds... readers submit pics to win free seeds... and all should check it out anyway- a great mag... 

Prime: Those pictures are great- they really are a 1000 words about how to do a SCOG and do it right, I have been learning through you and I believe I am gonna set one up when I move back into an apt.


----------



## Sexyfattops69 (May 30, 2008)

Ob chron kenobie - ^ nice!!! ill check it out...


----------



## primeralives (May 30, 2008)

Sexyfattops69 said:


> So dense! What are you feeding that bitch?


fox farm nutes every other watering


----------



## primeralives (May 30, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Prime: Those pictures are great- they really are a 1000 words about how to do a SCOG and do it right, I have been learning through you and I believe I am gonna set one up when I move back into an apt.


thanks man its alot easier than i thought it would be, deffinatly easier than trying to grow 4 clones or something in a small growspace like mine


----------



## PceNluV (May 31, 2008)

damn prime your ladies look sexy!!! good SCROG i was thinking about doing this for my second grow but idk yet ill see how yours goes first...awesome how you made your own screen and converted the security lights to grow lights, thats how its done..who cares as long as it works right?? can't wait to see the finished product..check out my grow and lemme know what u think...peace scribed +rep


----------



## primeralives (Jun 1, 2008)

day 22

starting to smell nice


----------



## primeralives (Jun 1, 2008)

the 5th pic is everything ive pruned


----------



## LollipopKA (Jun 1, 2008)

Classic example of an awesome little scrog. I totally respect your commitment, patience, and ingenuity. Hands down brother, you kick ass. +Rep for you, I gotta see how this ends!



Lollipopka


----------



## uberpea (Jun 1, 2008)

geez you have one bright flash haha, nice looking plant though bro

Later.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow I'm really liking this little grow here....I gotta read up more on SCROG cas I still am not sure what its all about.... but it looks fun!


----------



## primeralives (Jun 5, 2008)

TrialAndErrorMan said:


> Wow I'm really liking this little grow here....I gotta read up more on SCROG cas I still am not sure what its all about.... but it looks fun!


its deffinatly the best way to grow if you have restricted space, and its not has hard as it looks


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 6, 2008)

wait
did you harvest it yet?


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 6, 2008)

oh they're the prunings.
woops.


----------



## primeralives (Jun 7, 2008)

day 28... starting to fatten up a little


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Lookin very nice, i forsee an intresting yeild for such small lights...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

nutes every other watering works for ya?? i should try it!


----------



## primeralives (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah it works fine..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

cool... will do it fo sure! i've heard that indicas can take alot of nutes....am i wrong?!? just curious dude...


----------



## floydfanx6 (Jun 13, 2008)

bro stop over watering your plants u for sure are


----------



## primeralives (Jun 14, 2008)

day 35..

having a little N problem, i gave them some fish emuslion, hopefully that will take care of it... other than that theyre looking nice...


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow that clone looks like it could use a haircut, man


----------



## floydfanx6 (Jun 14, 2008)

your plants are ALL overwatered there all extremely droopy...yeah youl get budds,but u will effect your yield,,STOP OVERWATERING the girls


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 14, 2008)

CheefinLikeAnIndian420 said:


> wow that clone looks like it could use a haircut, man


i second this statement. 
and yea man i think your going a bit heavy on the water.
real nice grow.


----------



## primeralives (Jun 15, 2008)

floydfanx6 said:


> your plants are ALL overwatered there all extremely droopy...yeah youl get budds,but u will effect your yield,,STOP OVERWATERING the girls


you dont have to be a DICK about it


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 15, 2008)

floydfanx6 said:


> your plants are ALL overwatered there all extremely droopy...yeah youl get budds,but u will effect your yield,,STOP OVERWATERING the girls


you make its sound as if he's fed them posion dude. calm down.

pce


----------



## floydfanx6 (Jun 15, 2008)

no im trying to help i repeated myself since he didnt reply to my comments,do what u want,but it is obvious you are overwatering do whatever you want with the info


----------



## mr.man (Jun 16, 2008)

whats the mesh for??


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 16, 2008)

lol thats the SC in the scog SCreen Of Green... It makes them grow the way you want them to, you train the plant! 

Do a google search... lol- it is in the title of the thread....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn, i'm scared to nute them on every other watering....i'll keep my reg schedule......feed on every third


----------



## PceNluV (Jun 17, 2008)

its all good prime ladies are lookin good and im sure you'll get the problem fixed soon enough, haven't stopped by in a couple days thought i would drop a line or two...
well ill have some new pics up tomorrow if u wana stop by 3rd day of flowerin.. keep up the good work...peace


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking forward to some new pics bro. I thin kthey were overwatered as well, but i am sure you caught that and it is being fixed as we speak. I'll be staying tuned for more good things .


----------



## ALASKABUD (Jun 22, 2008)

Im thinking i might have to do this scrog thing but im not sure exactly how to do it. my grow space is in a cabnet in my room its about 3 ft tall and im not sure what strain i have either will this method work with either indica or sativa strains?


----------



## DWR (Jun 22, 2008)

ALASKABUD said:


> Im thinking i might have to do this scrog thing but im not sure exactly how to do it. my grow space is in a cabnet in my room its about 3 ft tall and im not sure what strain i have either will this method work with either indica or sativa strains?


I would say Sativa strains, they can support themself's....

Or you do lst..... 

Indica is more thought for scrog.... i'd say...


----------



## ALASKABUD (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## primeralives (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry about not posting any pics im having computer issues and i lost my card for my camera...
ill be back


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jun 26, 2008)

updates damnit!!!


----------



## PceNluV (Jul 1, 2008)

comeon prime need pics, haha jk i know sometimes some stupid problems come across your way at the wrong fuckin time or at least with me its like that sometimes..cant wait to see the update peace


----------



## Code420 (Jul 3, 2008)

* Hey primeralives, I was wondering what size is your screen?
Im planning on doing a scrog once my current grow finishes and I can get some clones. I am planning on growing in a 3' by 2' area with a 400 watt hps. Would 4 plants vegged for 2 months each be enough to fill this sized screen?
*


----------



## dave3 (Jul 3, 2008)

This is the first scrog grow i"ve seen Awesome 
I"ve not got much space so i think i"m gonna try this out.


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Jul 20, 2008)

how due u scrog u let the plant grow thru screen ?


----------



## PceNluV (Jul 21, 2008)

update bro??


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 22, 2008)

my theory is he touched his light with wet hands will there was a short fuse and drooped cold...


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 27, 2009)

nice strain! gotta love the trainwreck! havent tried coco though just afew cocopuffs


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jan 4, 2010)

*Sleeps... -.-*


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, My theory is he smashed a cfl and inhaled the mercury. Gutterd


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jan 4, 2010)

Is still waiting to be found.


----------



## Punk (Jan 21, 2010)

hehe, that's fucking funny shit.


----------



## shea (Jan 25, 2010)

> the end? what happened?


 

haha... guess that is what i was talkin about.


----------



## BoomOops (Feb 27, 2010)

...Cmon I was watching this. I wanna see plaaannnts!


----------



## stevegmail (Dec 21, 2011)

Need a way bigger screen


----------



## HitTheVape (Dec 25, 2011)

oh comeon man, what happened to this. you can't just let this hang. i just read 12 pages of your journal. RESULTS????


----------



## Frajola (Apr 26, 2016)

primeralives said:


> germed on 3/12
> 1- 150 hps
> 1- 70 hps
> fox farm nutes
> ...


nice spot.


----------

